#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Security Grills In Thailand

## dirtydog

Now this has never ceased to amaze me, why has every property got security grills here in Thailand, in the UK I saw one house that had security grills and he was black so was probably a drug dealer or something nasty like that.

Well the reason is that this country is full of people that want to nick your stuff, I mean even the crappiest old shacks have security grills and they own about 20k bahts worth of stuff, so where to buy your security grills?

For the low end people like most of us we just have crappy old steel security grills, the high end amongst us buy the stainless steel stuff.

But there is a big price differance, anyway going back to the low end stuff, go to the nearest place that has some old crappy security grills hanging outside it's place and they will make them up for you, they generally don't have signs outside as that means paying sign tax and even worse maybe income tax, although these guys do work on a good profit margin, this guy has been doing subbie work for me for about 8 years, he never finishes on time but his prices are good, well apart from the time he tried to stitch me up and I gave the work to someone else, he learnt his lesson on that one  :Smile: 

I got to admit that this year I have given him about 350,000bahts worth of work, and if his wife was pretty I would expect some action there, but I think she is a 50 year old lady man, funny that, she pays me my commisions but there is no way I would pay her a deposit, just don't trust people like that.

Time to move on with the important stuff I suppose, get to reckon you will pay 1,100baht per sq meter of steel work and you wont go far wrong, anyway here are a couple of pictures of exterior wall stuff being made up for me now for the place we are doing the swimming pool, this is a real big plot of land.







And I missed out on all this work due to us building a couple of roofs, I could have been rich  :Sad:

----------


## stroller

Sounds a bit pricey to me, are you open to offers from other 'contractors', I'll undercut your present supplier and will personally deliver the grills.

Oh well, I've blown my chances with the last bit, I know, I know...

----------


## Dougal

Please tell me that they aren't sun glasses he is using as welding goggles.

----------


## dirtydog

> Sounds a bit pricey to me, are you open to offers from other 'contractors', I'll undercut your present supplier and will personally deliver the grills.


Not only does this company deliver the grills, they also fit them aswell.






> Please tell me that they aren't sun glasses he is using as welding goggles.


They are very dark sunglasses that are sold here in Thailand that are supposedly suitable for wearing while welding, I doubt if they would be suitable in a normal country though  :Sad:

----------


## Jon

How strong are those grills? In Spain most houses also have them, but they get lots of burglaries where the tealeafs just bend the bars back and jump in. I guess you can get good solid ones for a higher price and crappy ones cheaply? Interior operated security blinds, either manual or powered, are a good addition, and are also useful for shade/blocking out light at night, and shouldn't cost too much.

----------


## man with no head

Many places here in the USA are the same.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> How strong are those grills?


The grills are generally 'ok', but when they're only held in place by half inch screws, it doesn't take too much effort to remove the whole grill.

----------


## buadhai

> The grills are generally 'ok', but when they're only held in place by half inch screws, it doesn't take too much effort to remove the whole grill.


Thank God for that. I'd hate to be trapped inside during a fire....

----------


## Thetyim

> Thank God for that. I'd hate to be trapped inside during a fire....


I saw one house where the screws were all located on the outside

Come to think about it, it was a builders house as well.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think I would use the door instead. Much easier.

----------


## Dougal

> in the UK I saw one house that had security grills


Dog, there is an estate in Bradford where the council employ someone to come round in the evening and fix steel shutters to all the windows on the ground floor. In the morning they get taken down again.

----------


## buadhai

> I think I would use the door instead. Much easier.


The house I live in has exactly one door. All the windows have security grills. If the couch and book case next to the front door catche fire there will be no way out of the house.

But, it ain't my house. I just live here!

----------


## dirtydog

When I build my bungalow I will have security grilled terraces off of each bedroom, ie so you have like a balconey and the grills protect that area, at least that way you can rip down the curtains and get anything burnable away from the patio type windows and just close up the house and hope somebody gets to you before your burnt alive.

----------


## man with no head

Are there any that come with a padlock that can be opened in case of fire?

----------


## dirtydog

Yep, but then you got to have the key and hope the lock aint rusted up, it also makes a weak point in the security aswell though.

----------


## stroller

> The house I live in has exactly one door. All the windows have security grills. If the couch and book case next to the front door catche fire there will be no way out of the house.


Don't give Blonco any ideas...

----------


## dirtydog

Can you spot the deliberate mistake? yep the customer aint too happy with these security grills, no idea who he ordered them from.



The top left steel is bent and is off by about 1cm, also some of the welding is so bad you could cut yourself on the slag that is left on there.

----------


## a. boozer

Wouldn't be Ravenscliffe, by any chance?

----------


## a. boozer

Ravenscliffe was intended to follow the comment about Bradford. Sorry!

----------


## shehiredahitman

Bradford's a fucking hole.

----------


## Dougal

> Wouldn't be Ravenscliffe, by any chance?


Somewhere off Lumb Lane. I am sure there are other 'select' areas.

----------

